# Mystery tracks



## MidMoTrapper (Feb 14, 2017)

All of the tracks are smaller than a quarter. Not exactly what it is. Thought maybe a cat. Found them in the draw behind my house.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

smaller thena quarter? I will guess a rodent of some sort


----------



## MidMoTrapper (Feb 14, 2017)

Bottom one might be about a quarter


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Looks like tree rat to me


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Mink?

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam Serafin (Mar 25, 2019)

Look like Mink


----------

